# Aiming right of center = Low and away



## bornandraisedlv (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi all, pretty new to the world of shooting (1 year in and about 7k rounds down range) and went to an indoor range for the first time today, shoot at steel normally. Well at about 15 yards out I was right on target except for when aiming right. I started with the center and then with each mag would shoot at the surrounding "8's" and was happy with shot placement above, below and left of center. However aiming at the 8 right of center resulted in shot placement low and right. Still decent grouping there but can not figure out what I was doing wrong that would place my shots there. 

Any ideas?


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Are you shooting fast or slow? Meaning are you moving from center target to right target fast and getting the shot off fast, or are you taking your time and acquiring the right target?

Pic of target would help tremendously.


----------



## bornandraisedlv (Jun 22, 2015)

I wish I would have kept the target but I tossed it. 

I was shooting fairly slow and staying focused on one target at a time. Would focus on the same target per mag and then load a new mag in and move to another target. Repeated this 3 times with 4 focus points and all 3 times my right of center target was off.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Diagnostic Questions:
Are you right-handed? Or left-handed?
Are you using a two-hand hold? Or are you shooting with only one hand?
Are you shooting several shots in succession? Or are you shooting one at a time?

It may also be that you are subtly "cocking your wrist," when you move your point-of-aim to the right.
Doing that will make you lose some small amount of control, which can become an issue at 15 yards.

Also, just how accurate do you want to be? Self-defense shooting does not require an ability to put five shots into one hole, or to put your shots exactly on the point-of-aim. Even with a small amount of offset, you will still stop a fight.


----------



## bornandraisedlv (Jun 22, 2015)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Are you right-handed? Or left-handed?
> Are you using a two-hand hold? Or are you shooting with only one hand?


Right handed, two handed thumbs forward grip with a modified weaver stance. I guess I should have put that info in the original post.


----------



## bornandraisedlv (Jun 22, 2015)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Diagnostic Questions:
> 
> It may also be that you are subtly "cocking your wrist," when you move your point-of-aim to the right.
> Doing that will make you lose some small amount of control, which can become an issue at 15 yards.


I was thinking that this might be my issue as well. Will work some dry fire routines to see info can work out if that's it.



Steve M1911A1 said:


> Diagnostic Questions: Also, just how accurate do you want to be? Self-defense shooting does not require an ability to put five shots into one hole, or to put your shots exactly on the point-of-aim. Even with a small amount of offset, you will still stop a fight.


Very true! However with no major adrenaline rush like one would have in an SD situation I would like the be as accurate as I possibly can be. If I ever see the day, and hopefully never will, I want to know that I can put rounds on my target. I am suspecting most of us feel the same way.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Agree with Steve on his points.

It could be an issue of "over travel", moving from one target to the next and going past your intended point of aim as you pull the trigger (possibly too fast/jerking it). Over travel usually occurs when going too fast. Use your sights as your speedometer.

Could be your twisting or "muscling" the gun onto target instead of twisting your torso maintaining your Natural Point of Aim (NPA). Your upper half should rotate like a turret on a tank...this will reduce disturbing your NPA. This is especially true when incorporating movement into your training.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Right hand pistol correction chart
www.gunlink.info/targets/PistolChartR1S.pdf

Left hand pistol correction chart
www.gunlink.info/targets/PistolChartL1S.pdf


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

Out of the blue question:

You're using the same ammo in both mags?


----------



## bornandraisedlv (Jun 22, 2015)

Thanks for all of the info. I think I am torquing my wrist to the right which in turn drops my shot slightly low and right. 

Yes same ammo in all mags.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

OK. Then do what *TAPnRACK* suggests: "Your upper half should rotate like a turret on a tank..."
Your hands, arms, and shoulders should stay locked in the same relative orientation, all through the exercise.

That'll fix it.


----------

